# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Can a Hair System be undetectable by touch?

## Westonci

Doing my research I realized its possible to have a hair system be undetectable by sight, if its done right.

My question though, lets just say Im shagging a girl I see once a month. If she rub her hand against my hair while im eating her out, will my cover be blown?

Lets assume Im using a tape Hair System.

----------


## TheSwingingGate

> If she rub her hand against my hair while im eating her out, will my cover be blown?


 Good question. Last thing you should worry about is your 'cover' being blown.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Doing my research I realized its possible to have a hair system be undetectable by sight, if its done right.
> 
> My question though, lets just say Im shagging a girl I see once a month.* If she rub her hand against my hair while im eating her out, will my cover be blown?*
> 
> Lets assume Im using a tape Hair System.


 LOL.  This right here is why I come to this forum.  Yes your cover will be blown.  If she just runs her fingers through your hair she will definitely feel a seam or adhesive or something.  If she grabs your hair and pulls then she could possibly remove the piece.

If you are seeing a girl once a month, I am assuming she is not your girlfriend.  Just somebody you mess around with from time to time.  Why would you be eating a girl out that is not exclusive to you?  She most likely is seeing other dudes.  If they are not using condoms when they are with her, then...  Just something to think about.

----------

